# 1-21-07 storm



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Here are some early morning pics from yesturday. Sorry for the qaulity. The batteries were about dead and I suck at takin pics


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

And a video


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

William, your right, pictures suck but the video more then made up for it, pretty cool. I wish we had that much snow, looks like your having a great time, and making money doing it !! How did you upload that video, I would love to try and do that, if you could PM with any instructions that would be great, thanks william


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

the video looks great. You guys in IA got a good amount of snow!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

That looks like some decent snow you guys got there, and is that some kelly pickler I hear in the back ground? lol


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Nice video.But who is the picture of the lady with the hot apple pie waiting on me in the photo bucket? 


RCGM
Brad


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Thats is alot of snow!!!....And that truck is very nice...


----------



## Lovethebizz (Jan 23, 2007)

We did get alot of snow! Where were you pushing at?Good day for money!payup


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

4x4Farmer;357070 said:


> That looks like some decent snow you guys got there, and is that some kelly pickler I hear in the back ground? lol


Yeah that is Kelly Pickler  The ACC Top 40 was on the radio at the time. Normally I have my Jason Aldean CD playin but that cd had been goin for a while so it was time for a change.

The pic of the chick holdin the pie is Rachel Ray. Check out the Off-Topic section. There is a thread about her there.

I'm down in Mt. Pleasant. Where are you at Lovethebizz?

Thanks for the compliments everyone. The paper said we had 4" but I bet we had closer to 6" Next snow Ill try and get some better pics of my truck plus the other trucks that I plow with.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Send some of that snow to the northeast!!!!!

Truck looks nice!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

J&R Landscaping;357363 said:


> Send some of that snow to the northeast!!!!!
> 
> Truck looks nice!


yeah no kiddin, lol


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

Looks good!! wesport 

We got 1.5" here what joke!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Rcgm;357080 said:


> Nice video.But who is the picture of the lady with the hot apple pie waiting on me in the photo bucket?
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


Rachel RAY !!!  http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42001

Cool Video


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

William B.;356689 said:


> Here are some early morning pics from yesturday. Sorry for the qaulity. The batteries were about dead and I suck at takin pics
> ]


Nice pics. Wish we had some.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice pics and video! Cant get any better music than Jason Aldean and Kellie Pickler. I dont think I told everybody but Kellie is my wife.....


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Grassbusters;357486 said:


> Rachel RAY !!!  http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42001
> 
> Cool Video


Didn't even notice that was her.She looks better in the picture than on tv.Not saying she looks bad on tv or nothing crazy like that.LOL

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

I remember those days.:crying:


----------



## Lovethebizz (Jan 23, 2007)

I am about 15 minutes north of Des Moines...


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

That is awsome. Good video, talent there doing everything plus taking a vid.


----------

